
Our Journey from Graph Databases to PostgreSQL - reactor
http://engineering.hipolabs.com/graphdb-to-postgresql/
======
jlg23
And when will someone show them PostgreSQL's ltree[1]?

[1]
[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/ltree.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/ltree.html)

